# Hatteras Outfitters



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Hopefully this message does not offend anyone. 

I am posting this message to say that I am very disappointed with service that I have recieved online from Hatteras Outfitters. I placed an online order. I recieved a reply to this order which said I would recieve an email when my order was recieved. I sent the order on Saturday morning May 12 I have not yet recieved an email confirmation. 

If the owner of the site follows this website CANCEL MY ORDER. If I cannot have an order filled in 9 days than I will take my money elsewhere. 

I am not trying to bash the website but this is the second time this has happened to me 

I have called on the phone and a message replies that there is no room for more messages.

If the website has closed down then they should send emails that tell prospective customers.

Sorry for the rant
CJS


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*same here*

I had a thread about this before and the majority said to call him if you want anything .... email is very hit and miss with him .... The only reason he can get away with poor service is he is great at what he does ... 

Was it a customize reel or just something off the shelf ... if it's a customized reel call him and get it .... someting off the shelf ... go elsewhere 

Just my $.02


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*9 days*

9 days is nothing....i've heard it can take close to 6 months..... its the absolute worst service i ever witness, BUT with some of the best product avaiable........i waited a long long long long time once and will not again.....


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

*Off the Shelf*

It was just the 525 mag harness. I have one and was experienceing problems with my other 525 without the upgrade or should I say sidewaysgrade. I tuned it up pretty well this weekend and was getting better performance from the reel without the new harness. 

Bottom Line: He has lost a customer. 

And I hope others take this as a warning that they will probably recieve similar service if the place an order there.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

yea, i sent an email inquiring about ceramics and a few other odds & ends and never got a reply. same thing with hatteras jacks as well. 2 places I dont stop or shop.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys, you have every right to be frustrated,but you never know what may be on someone else's plate at any given time. Tres is a good guy, and I'm sure that he will do what he can to make things right. I sort of doubt that he is going to be hanging out on this website if he is loaded down on his own.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hawk I agree about being busy and all, but if you're going to run a business, having less than satisfactory customer service is no way to get return customers. I'm in the group of people who have posed several questions and never received an answer. This includes BOTH phone calls and e-mails. It's annoying and does nothing but drive away my business as well as everyone else who doesn't get a response. I've heard both good and bad about HO, but personally, I'll stick with The Bait Shack or RDT or one of the more reputable shops who understand how to make customers happy.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Me too*

but if you want a custom reel his are topnotch ...

Something off the shelf I'd never even consider HO


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

put your order in around october so you can have it for the spring drum run :--|

Danville, bills....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I'm done*

with HO

Tired of the nonsense- I can only imagine that Tres has lost interest or has personal issues. I have actually driven over to his place to pick up reels before- he's only a short drive from work- but it is just a pain to deal with his website- its come down to this IF he doesn't Care- I don't care- I can get just as good or better custom work elsewhere- ya snooze ya lose


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I ordered something online back in February of this year, got an order confirmation and I still haven't received what I ordered. I have sent two follow up emails and both of them went ignored. If his online ordering system is messed up he needs to get rid of it. I get the impression that unless you are ordering high dollar item online you will be ignored. I have talked to a couple people about this and the ones who don't have problems are the ones ordering stuff that is greater that $200 dollars. This is MY opinion and may not be the case, but again it is MY opinioin, take it for what its worth. Which in most cases means nothing.

JIm


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i ordered some parts and anda frame from them in october and still have not received it, he has not responded to any of my emails or anything 

HATTERAS OUTFITTERS SUXS 

there not even in hattie its in freakn richmond


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yep.......i was gonna go by there today.....called ahead to see exactly where they are.....no answer


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Bait Shack*

We are working on carrying some of the products he has. We don't Mag reels yet but just about anything else we can help you with.

Hope to be magging reels in the future.

FYI


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Bill
Please get in touch with SandFlea about advertising on Pier & Surf.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I've tried several times to find your web page...but come up empty handed..can you p/m me or something...Thanks


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Overall, I've had good luck with H.O., and there can be no argument that his reel conversions and custom rods are top quality. He also has a good selection of hard to find stuff.

He's no "express train" by any means, but he's always treated me fairly, and sent me nice stuff...

I hope all's well with him, and nothing bad has happened to him or his family.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

HO does not have a retail shop just an online business.....Have your credit cards been charged yet? If so you do have recourse.

I have the link to Bills Custom Reels if anyone wants it PM me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Baitshack said:


> We are working on carrying some of the products he has. We don't Mag reels yet but just about anything else we can help you with.
> 
> Hope to be magging reels in the future.
> 
> FYI


 Here's your guy fellas.. I know for a fact he's already been in contact with the right folks to get him going on this.. I also know he stands behind his business,and follows up...


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

*Credit Card*

I filled out a "secure" online CC form at the request of the order verification email. I hoped this would get the ball rolling. Still have not heard anything. 

If you are not going to fill orders from customers immediately then send them an email that tells them not to fill out their information until you have filled the order. 

No doubt in my mind that the stuff is top of the line. My money will be spent elsewhere at places where it is appreciated.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Drumdum... you're absolutely right! 

Randy (The Bait Shack) will bust his tail to see that you're properly taken care of.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bills*

Maybe he could be one of the sponsers here like Randy and Tommy


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

*creditdard already charged*

i order a customreel back feb. 27 i havenot receive the reel yet that is sad its almost 3 months already


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

dude thats terrible! I'm glad I never ordered from that guy


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Custom Reels etc.*

Please tell me what this guy does for you that is difficult to find or have done elsewhere.

I have someone that I believe can help me in this area but I need some input to make sure we are not over our head.

Thanx in advance.

Randy


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

basically guys like him are like auto shops that customize your car with aftermarket performance parts.....


so basically things like custom sideplates....ceramic bearings, smoothy washers, all the little things that tackle hoes like me like to tinker with mainly in the colder months.....now to have someone on staff who can totally customize a reel that has been dropped off at your shop.....thats probably a good thing to have as well.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Same here!*

 3 weeks and a bit rude to boot.


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*Well*

i have been an HATTERAS OUTFITTERS buyer for years and have never had any problems with any orders.If you know Tres he has alot on his plate an runs an excellent business.so you guys that are having trouble be patient or give him a call.some of the stuff he has is one of a kind and if you dont believe me try to get it somewhere else!again Tres has alot on his plate and is a heck of a good person so BACK OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Why should be we back off just because he is a good guy? He's running a business!!! Customers pay the merchant for goods! He should deliver on his end, which he is apparently not doing. If he has a lot on his plate, maybe he should get some help rather than taking peoples money and keeping them in the dark on their order. It is absolutely outlandish and ridiculous to have to wait 2-3-4-5+ months for an order.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Why should be we back off just because he is a good guy? He's running a business!!! Customers pay the merchant for goods! He should deliver on his end, which he is apparently not doing. If he has a lot on his plate, maybe he should get some help rather than taking peoples money and keeping them in the dark on their order. It is absolutely outlandish and ridiculous to have to wait 2-3-4-5+ months for an order.


Agreed!! at least he should be upfront and tell you how long its going to take before you place the order.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If you're looking for something quick & easy, go to Wal-Mart.

If you're looking for one of a kind, go to HO. It may take a while, but he does tell you this up front. I waited over a year for my custom magged blue yonder, and I'd do it again. 

Call him if you have a question, and he will respond and he will be truthful.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

my experiences with hatteras outfitters have been great, ive ordered quite a few hard to find(atleast around here)things from him, like mcmahons and sufix line, and some reel parts. He had one shipment to me in less tahn 24 hours, i told him i was ina rush, got my goods the next day, granted im only 15 minutes away from him, but that surpasses any fast service ive had anywhere else..other shipments have teken 5 days at the most

he also took the time to help me find a field to cast in

only problem ive had is on his website teh online shopping cart gets random items like custom rods and stuff that i didnt put in there, but i just call whenever i ened something since then


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Bought from HO and Hatteras Jacks (sent my reels in to be upgraded). Both took a long time but both did GREAT work.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Its much like the Triangle. 

On one side you have Cheap, on the 2nd side you have Good, and on the 3rd side you have Fast.

You can pick any two sides you want.

If you want it Cheap and Fast, its not going to be Good. 

If you want it Good and Fast, its not going to be Cheap.

If you want it Cheap and Good, it'll be Fast, but it will not Last. :--|


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

*Backing off*

I agree that quality products may take time to assemble or order parts for or what ever.

I am not trying to bash the website or the owner. I am sorry if it comes off this way.

If I had gotten an email or call that said it would take a few weeks or even months I could live with waitng a few extra weeks for the item.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Ive ALWAYS recieved my orders promptly if he had them in stock. Things like line, Abu parts, McMahons, hooks, etc. If you guys are ordering custom rods and reels, those take time to build. Especially the reels when he runs out of parts. I saw him the other day and he said his backlog of custom 6500 Blue Yonder Mags is a mile long and getting longer every day. Im certain Wayne's backlog of rod orders is just as big or bigger, so you guys chill out and be patient ..you will get your stuff.

Adam


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Its much like the Triangle. 

On one side you have Cheap, on the 2nd side you have Good, and on the 3rd side you have Fast.

You can pick any two sides you want.

If you want it Cheap and Fast, its not going to be Good. 

If you want it Good and Fast, its not going to be Cheap.

If you want it Cheap and Good, it'll be Fast, but it will not Last. :--|


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

CJS said:


> I agree that quality products may take time to assemble or order parts for or what ever.
> 
> I am not trying to bash the website or the owner. I am sorry if it comes off this way.
> 
> If I had gotten an email or call that said it would take a few weeks or even months I could live with waitng a few extra weeks for the item.


I agree. I'm not trying to bash the guy. My whole point is if you're going to run a business, take care of your customers. Nothing gets my goat more than paying someone money and them not delivering in a timely manner and not keeping me in the loop. It takes 30 seconds to call someone and say, "Hey I'm running behind, this will push things back blah blah blah days/months whatever."


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

you shouldnt have to "run into him" just to find out that he is backlogged. How about a courtesy call?

I run a business and I will be DAMNED if I would treat my customers that way and I dont care if my products are one of a kind (which they are) and top of line(which they are).........COMMUNICATION is key in any relationship and FYI, business is a relationship between the customer and the retailer/service provider! END OF STORY!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> you shouldnt have to "run into him" just to find out that he is backlogged. How about a courtesy call?
> 
> I run a business and I will be DAMNED if I would treat my customers that way and I dont care if my products are one of a kind (which they are) and top of line(which they are).........COMMUNICATION is key in any relationship and FYI, business is a relationship between the customer and the retailer/service provider! END OF STORY!



You dont get off of pierandsurf long enough to make one of a kind top of the line products :beer:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tres has always done me right.

Nice guy, too.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Only dealings with Tres that I have done online was to buy some liquid greese.. Then again,I'm a grabit off the rack,pay the $ and use it now kinda guy... I recomended Randy,but Randy is one that actually has a storefront..Tres does his work strickly online.. He deals in items noone really has or can obtain,and in all likelyhood,take a great deal of time to get..He has done so for many yrs and has been very sucessful at it.. 
Also he's a freind I've known for over 25yr plus now.. Not recanting anything I said about Randy,cause he's a standup guy,but so is Tres..


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Tres was online tonite at 7:27pm.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tres has treated me well through the years. He even let me stop by his house when I was going to be in the neighborhood with my son. I would do more business with him if I could afford it. So mostly what I have bought has been the little stuff. And his stuff is truely one of a kind.

Please give him a break.


----------



## bjspearman04 (Mar 18, 2005)

*See Or Call The Man*

Call the man up and ask what's the problem with delivery. This will stop a great deal of uncertainy and give Tres an opportunity to RIGHT himself.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Tres*

I like him. He is a surf fishing legend. Any surf fishing puppies that bash him should have an eight oz sinker bounced off their head.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

this is not a matter of how nice he is or who's friend he is or how is a surf fishing legend....this topic is strictly about customer service and when you boil it down to just that, it looks like some things need to be fixed.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> You dont get off of pierandsurf long enough to make one of a kind top of the line products :beer:


Good thing I dont make em huh? I only sell em! If I had to make em then I'd just quit so I could be a full time P&S'er


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> Good thing I dont make em huh? I only sell em! If I had to make em then I'd just quit so I could be a full time P&S'er


Amen FA. As much tackle as you buy I know ya gotta be selling a pretty darn good product. Cheers to that and a good life! :beer: and tight lines my friend.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Tres has gone out of of his way for me....well... Actually, my Dad a few years ago, who was working to obtain a reel for me for a christmas present. Tres told him to come by and pick it up in order to have it for me on christmas day. Threw in smoothie drags to boot!

I'm sorry some have had some problems, there could be other circumstances you are not aware of. Give the man a chance. He's a nice person, and knows his chit!

For what it's worth, that reel has 3 - 45"+ of the "real fish" to it's credit, and hopefully more to come!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

And, sorry for not giving Randy props too! He's doing a good thing for us surf guys, and...er...cough cough, peir guys too.... 

Randy, that spinny I got a few weeks ago has the skunk off already. Just ain't hung a sea mullet yet.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i've never had a problem with Tres...but i've ordered simple stuff and basic reels...maybe he needs to do better with comunication with customers...but I know he can get things that cannot be got...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tres is a standup guy. he does standup work and he flat out gets things that other folks cant. he does high end work and makes some things that you CANNOT find anywhere else. his versions of the CF drags are not the same you find anywhere else...trust me. the things he can get and make are top f_ing notch.... 

yes, it takes him some time for custom reels, but i know for a fact he lets you know that before hand. if want a off the shelf reel, by all means go to your local tackle shop... but good luck finding the things he has, he can make or the things he has where you dont need to buy a "bulk" pack of to order.

david is right, the man is a surf fishing legend... same likes in my mind like kenny and those guys we can all hope to be like. (or hope they are too busy to fish or their cars break down so we can actually catch one or two.)

I order from him constantly and I always recieve my products timely... and with a level of knowlege that I know i can trust. That to me is priceless. 


neil


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*doesn't matter*

if you guys think he's the greatest thing since swiss cheese. I agree he's a stand up guy(usually), I agree that he is a surf fishing legend.

I also agree his customer service sucks- if his business has expanded to the point he can't keep up he needs to address that issue. If it's something else well I just don't know what to say.

I'm willing to bet he is MORE than aware of these issues- he could come on here and post a response if he has some defensible argument for his actions- he chooses not to- so as I said 

If he Don't care- I don't care

My last order was placed in Feb- small order- ordinary stuff- heard nothing- e-mail sent - no response- probably not worth his time -

In which case he ain't worth mine.

Nuff said


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

FishinAddiction said:


> I run a business and I will be DAMNED if I would treat my customers that way and I dont care if my products are one of a kind (which they are) and top of line(which they are).........COMMUNICATION is key in any relationship and FYI, business is a relationship between the customer and the retailer/service provider! END OF STORY!


whats your business and products?>??? just curious...............


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

USEF THE MAG said:


> whats your business and products?>??? just curious...............


Last I heard it was blowup Antonio Banderas dolls, but I could be wrong.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> tres is a standup guy. he does standup work and he flat out gets things that other folks cant. he does high end work and makes some things that you CANNOT find anywhere else. his versions of the CF drags are not the same you find anywhere else...trust me. the things he can get and make are top f_ing notch....
> 
> yes, it takes him some time for custom reels, but i know for a fact he lets you know that before hand. if want a off the shelf reel, by all means go to your local tackle shop... but good luck finding the things he has, he can make or the things he has where you dont need to buy a "bulk" pack of to order.
> 
> ...


2nd that Neil.....Tres is ahead of his time ( were else can you find 'out of stock' ABU parts on the internet? His customer servise on the phone is top notched. He tells ya like it,and don't try to sell or tell ya things ya don't need to know.

I know the HO website has had some issues, but like Neil said, he has tackle that no one else has...it is all about supply and demand. 
Ther are alot more fishermen/women that shop at H/Outfitters...than those that don't.


I have fished along side Tres ( from the LIP to O.Inlet to the Point to O'croke) and he is a down to earth guy and a surf fishing icon. Shoot, if yer tackle breaks down, he lends out a helping hand. 

His internet business may be swamped or having technical issues, but don't bash until ya find out what is wrong. Tres and H/Outfitters is AOK in my book.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surf rat said:


> I like him. He is a surf fishing legend. Any surf fishing puppies that bash him should have an eight oz sinker bounced off their head.



now that's funny...bout pee'd my pants.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Use to agree*

with you fellas. At one time I would have rated his service excellent, top notch - I could count on orders being filled and turned around in a matter of days, but it has become obvious over the last couple of years that he is ignoring his cutomer base. Shoot I KNEW things had slowed down to the point where I was anticipating delays and would place an order 6 to 8 weeks before I needed it, just to give him time in case he was back ordered, out fishing for a couple of weeks or whatever. Now its gotten to the point where I can't rely on his services at all. It seems to me there is enough complaints popping up here and this isn't the first time this issue has been brought up on P&S and elsewhere. If I thought it was a few isolated instances I could let it ride- but no longer.

There comes a point when no matter a guys good points it becomes impossible to overlook the bad- and my experience as of late has all been bad.

It doesn't matter if the guy is a fishing icon, a stand up guy or what have you. And having some niche custom products doesn't entitle him to dish out poor customer service and expect people to overlook it. It is the guy that needs a bottle of rocket fuel in a couple of days, that will be back for some of those custom products in the future- providing he gets satisfactory service on the small stuff - today.




> Originally Posted by surf rat
> I like him. He is a surf fishing legend. Any surf fishing puppies that bash him should have an eight oz sinker bounced off their head.


If your such a pal of his I would suggest you let him know that if he is going to run a business he needs to take care of his customers - ALL of them- and He wouldn't be getting bashed in the first place. Telling people they can't have a negative opinion about his business practices because he is some kind of fishing legend is ludicrous.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> with you fellas. At one time I would have rated his service excellent, top notch - I could count on orders being filled and turned around in a matter of days, but it has become obvious over the last couple of years that he is ignoring his cutomer base. Shoot I KNEW things had slowed down to the point where I was anticipating delays and would place an order 6 to 8 weeks before I needed it, just to give him time in case he was back ordered, out fishing for a couple of weeks or whatever. Now its gotten to the point where I can't rely on his services at all. It seems to me there is enough complaints popping up here and this isn't the first time this issue has been brought up on P&S and elsewhere. If I thought it was a few isolated instances I could let it ride- but no longer.
> 
> There comes a point when no matter a guys good points it becomes impossible to overlook the bad- and my experience as of late has all been bad.
> 
> ...


This thread started with bashing and then had people defending Tres, thats normal. I never have met Tres face to face but have done business with him.Did it take a while? Yes, but he told me it would.

Mark, I dont know if you feel others are dogging you or if you have a problem with Tres but I think you shoulda just left it at this...



Surf Cat said:


> *Nuff said*


JMHO


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*recon your right Cdog*

the original post didn't sound like bashing to me the guy was actually somewhat apologetic about posting a complaint about the service he recieved. There was a time when Tres would have responded himself to the post.

Nothing personal at all with Tres, but it does get my goat when people want to defend him as if though the man could do no wrong. 

Maybe the guys that are "IN" with him are receiving priority service, I honetly don't know if thats the case, but if it is then I could see where they would be surprised at others complaints. 

Any way I'll let it go- with apologies to Tres and anyone I offended.:beer: :beer:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I was thinking of ordering some stuff*

from him; but, I don't think so now. This thread is just like rating a Ebay seller, like it or not. And with serveral negative remarks about shipping, I will look else where.

SC is correct, if some of you are his buddies, you should let Tres know about this thread for he can responsed.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

My transactions with HO have always been fast and courteous.Plus Tres is always willing to share his considerable knowlege and valuable time if ya have questions......can't beat that!....the R


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ordered from him yesterday, 7 items...recieved in the mail today...


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

I just called and placed an order. I know a couple of months back I tried to call and could never get an answer. So I hope things have turned around, he offers some great stuff and was nice on the phone. Emailed me instructions for the install of my parts kit within 5 minutes of my order.


----------

